# control de velocidad e inversion del sentido en motor dc



## acetatodefuetilo (Ago 8, 2007)

hola buenas os expongo el tema:

.... motor dc que funcionara con reductores a 1 rpm... poco verdad.... pues lo que yo deseo es moverlo por tramos a distintas velocidades angulares... produciendose una parada e inversion del sentido en los extremos....

como lo controlariais? como lo frenariais y como invertiriais el sentido de giro? antes esta inversion no era tal sino que con una biela se invertia mecanicamente el sentido pero el motor dc seguia manteniendolo y ademas claro esta no deceleraba metiendo la carga unos trancazos en los extremos considerables... o sea una chapuza....

a ver si alguien me ayuda... gracias.


----------



## ciri (Ago 9, 2007)

Con un puente tipo H:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=puentes+H&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=
..

Para frenarlo podes hacer una inversión de marcha, eso si por ahí vas a necesitar un motor un poco mas grande, al invertir la marcha puede que la corriente aumente mucho y disminuya la vida util del motor.


----------



## thors (Ago 13, 2007)

una alternativa talvez algo antigua pero economica es usar frenos de balatas que se incorporan al eje y actuan con un magneto que lo acciona ..entonces cuando el motor esta des-energizado el freno sujeta al eje y no permite que se mueva y caundo lo energizas el magneto libera la balata y permite el movimiento 
con lo anterior ahora desides si la inversion la haces electronicamente o con reles o contactores


----------



## edgar valencia (Ago 14, 2007)

podrian ayudarme necesito hacer un proyecto y tengo en mente un variador de velocidad ya sea para motor Ac o DC, alñgo sencillo q no cueste mucho   , si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2007)

Para edgar valencia, el motor mas sencillo de controlar es el de los electrodomesticos con carbones, enceradoras, maquinas portatiles de agujerear,licuadoras, Etc,Etc
Lo puede hacer con un Dimmer: http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp

NO se puede usar con motores de otro tipo.


----------



## edgar valencia (Ago 23, 2007)

Quisiera saber como puedo hacer un circuito calefactor para un ambiente 15 metros cuadrados, con una temperatura variable, tengo conociemientos de elctronica, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria mucho


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (Sep 7, 2007)

bueno , lo primero que necesitas el calcular tu masa  a calecccionar luego tu sistema de calefaccion me imagino termo resistiva, y por aire forzado, y utilizar sistemas de control de lazo cerrado , sensando en varios puntos equipotenciales del lugar.


----------



## edgar valencia (Sep 26, 2007)

necesito un variador de velocidad de corriente continua, q no sea un siemple dimmer, por favor si alguien peude ayudarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Seria mejor que expliques tus necesidades de variacion: Inversion de giro, potencia y tension.


----------

